# A simple and popular ground move



## omar21 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Hello, *today i'm going to mention a_ Jiu Jitsu_ ground move which is known as "*leg triangle choke"*, may be i am not a_ JIU JITSU _player, but i think adding some moves from it to your style will help you so much in the ground game which is not an easy one, so i wrote an article and illustrated this move in it and of course reading this article won't make you a professional i think it will help you to start your way in this field and will help you learn more about it and of course with training and repeating you can be a perfect martial artist
here is the link of my article : _<link deleted, Rule 4.13>_
Hint: If the shrinked link annoyed anyone please inform me.

Thank you,
Please leave a comment or vote


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 27, 2012)

I dont particularly see why you needed to write an article about it just because you liked it - You seem to be ramshackling your own preferences together.
Thats about the hardest way of codifying there is. And you seem to be reading way more than necessary into the moves.
You also seem to be fixating on some specific technical methods, whilst seemingly overlooking, say, a good collar choke. A collar choke is much easier to learn, generally more regularly usable, and usable in more situations than a triangle.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2012)

The link generates a payment each time you click on it.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a great way to hold someone's face to your junk.  I'm guessing that's not the intended purpose?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2012)

arnisador said:


> The link generates a payment each time you click on it.



I'm not at all computer literate but when I clicked onto it my computer froze for a good few minutes, as it doesn't do that normally I have to assume it's connected somehow to the link? I don't like the idea either that someone posts stuff up just to be paid, well unless I'm the one being paid, perhaps I'd better learn more about computers lol!


----------



## rframe (Dec 28, 2012)

Why dont the mods just ban the spammer?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2012)

rframe said:


> Why dont the mods just ban the spammer?



Probably not aware, it will need reporting I think. I'll do it and they can see what they think.


----------



## omar21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry for the link, the article's link is:_<commission link deleted per Rule 4.13>_
And i'm writing about this move because i'm just a beginner and i found it useful for the others who are like me just beginning.And i'm writing about what i liked because this may lead me to a good useful article.
Thank you all for replies


----------



## Uncle (Dec 28, 2012)

You're a beginner. Go practice and learn more before you make a fool of yourself.


----------



## omar21 (Dec 29, 2012)

Uncle,may be i'm just a beginner but i didn't write the article until i learned the move well and applied it in front of my coach several times, i learned its effect and how it works, i put this link here "in a *beginners* forum " to help those beginners who don't know about it , and also to learn from professionals and know my mistakes through their advice and tips.
thank you so much and i hope you tell me what foolishness i have done (of course except for the paid link)


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 29, 2012)

omar21 said:


> Uncle,may be i'm just a beginner but i didn't write the article until i learned the move well and applied it in front of my coach several times, i learned its effect and how it works, i put this link here "in a *beginners* forum " to help those beginners who don't know about it , and also to learn from professionals and know my mistakes through their advice and tips.
> thank you so much and i hope you tell me what foolishness i have done (of course except for the paid link)


As i believe i said: Why not make an article on a simpler, more regularly usable choke, such as the cross collar?


----------



## Uncle (Dec 30, 2012)

omar21 said:


> Uncle,may be i'm just a beginner but i didn't write the article until i learned the move well and applied it in front of my coach several times, i learned its effect and how it works, i put this link here "in a *beginners* forum " to help those beginners who don't know about it , and also to learn from professionals and know my mistakes through their advice and tips.
> thank you so much and i hope you tell me what foolishness i have done (of course except for the paid link)


Learned the minimum basics to perform the move on someone approximately your own level in front of your coach. That you may have learned. That does not mean you have any idea how to really use it. It's like you've cut the blank for a knife and are already trying to tell people how to sharpen their blades. Go train for another 10 years then get back to me.

And as C said, there are plenty other moves that are far more usable for beginners. Key lock, rnc, armbar are just red easy examples.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 30, 2012)

omar21 said:


> Uncle,may be i'm just a beginner but i didn't write the article until i learned the move well and applied it in front of my coach several times, i learned its effect and how it works, i put this link here "in a *beginners* forum " to help those beginners who don't know about it , and also to learn from professionals and know my mistakes through their advice and tips.
> thank you so much and i hope you tell me what foolishness i have done (of course except for the paid link)


Have you taught the moves properly to others who don't know them? It's much harder to teach people without seeing/conversing back and forth with than it is to teach someone in person, especially when it comes to beginners who don't understand basic martial principles.. So until you do, you have no business trying to convey techniques to others online. If you have, by yourself, taught people this move, how well did they learn and understand it?


----------



## frank raud (Jan 1, 2013)

omar21 said:


> Uncle,may be i'm just a beginner but i didn't write the article until i learned the move well and applied it in front of my coach several times, i learned its effect and how it works, i put this link here "in a *beginners* forum " to help those beginners who don't know about it , and also to learn from professionals and know my mistakes through their advice and tips.
> thank you so much and i hope you tell me what foolishness i have done (of course except for the paid link)



As you are not a jiu jitsu player, shall we assume your coach is not one either? So, a beginner martial artist tries to learn a technique and shows it to his instructor, who also doesn't know the technique. How exactly can he critique the difference between it works on someone with no skill co-operating with vs. trying to apply it to someone who knows what they are doing and is actively resisting?  After 20+ years of jiu jitsu and 4 years of judo, I can't get a leg triangle with any consistency during randori, but you are qualified to guide another beginner on how to perform the technique?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys, he's a beginner with a lot of enthusiasm. Tell me none of us have doen something similar. Let's not turn this into the next episode of *Shark Week*...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2013)

frank raud said:


> So, a beginner martial artist tries to learn a technique



Sounds good to me.

No one art "owns" any technique. The same ideas show up everywhere. You don't have to be a BJJ player to know this technique. I wrestled in high school with people who knew it and could pull it off (even though it wasn't a technique they could use in wrestling).


----------



## Danny T (Jan 1, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> No one art "owns" any technique. The same ideas show up everywhere. You don't have to be a BJJ player to know this technique. I wrestled in high school with people who knew it and could pull it off (even though it wasn't a technique they could use in wrestling).



I dislike like using the term technique. I perfer 'movement' or 'motion' and application possibilities. Technique tends to be definitive or absolute. 
As you say no one system or person owns technique. We are simply humans moving as humans move and the possibilities of application is based upon the physical and spatial relationship of one to the other. Therefore we all have the potential to create the same applications or variants of them. The methodology utilized to instruct and train is different however movement is universal.


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't find that particular technique simple. At least not in application to a resisting partner. It's nuances are many. As are it's counter movements and the ability of your partner to punch your face while you're scrambling to get the right angle to secure that puppy.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I dislike like using the term technique. I perfer 'movement' or 'motion' and application possibilities.



I know what you mean--and esp. w.r.t. grappling. You can have an ideal punch, I suppose, but an ideal double-leg takedown is a different matter--it depends on so much. I've certainly come to think much more in terms of motion and combatively useful movements over the years whereas in the beginning I thought I needed to complete some list of techniques.


----------

